# NEIPA Recipe help



## Thefatdoghead (30/5/17)

I have the hops and wanted to try oat malt out.
Never brewed a NEIPA before so im asking for some opinions on my recipe.
Im not sure what yeast to use yet, so, I just added a dry english strain.

Dry hops will be in 3 stages, the first, being during ferment in the Chronicle.

How do my hop selections look? Going for more tropical than dank. 

Are my grain ratios ok? Wondering what % of oats and flaked wheat? 

I only have marris otter on hand. Will this be ok for a base?

What is the yeast to use to get it looking like a pineapple fruit juice? 

Oh, hope amonts and times for 45 litre batch. Is what ive got ok? 

Thanks


----------



## Thefatdoghead (30/5/17)

Sorry, forget the first two attachments from my first post. These are what ive got.


----------



## captain crumpet (30/5/17)

25% wheat seems a bit high to me, and your cascade at 40 minutes seems out of place. I thought with this style all of your IBU comes from the late additions and there were no hop additions prior to 10 minutes, or even before flame out. Your 0 minute additions, what temp are you putting them in at? They unless you've cooled below 80 they will be giving you bitterness.


----------



## technobabble66 (30/5/17)

My 2c, as I've only done 1 of these:
I'd drop the torrified wheat. You've got a truckload of wheat malt already, that'll do the job of any wheat element. The torrified will make it waaay too wheaty IMO. 
~15-20% oats is good, IMO - I'm a bit obsessed with oats at the moment though [emoji1]. 
Fwiw, most of the haze that produces the pineapple juice appearance is from the hops oils & debris. 

Agree with ^^, that your 40min addition seems a bit odd. I'd shift it to FWH or a 10-20min addition - so it's either a solid smooth bittering addition or a deeper flavour addition. Again, just IMO. 
Are you chilling or cubing?

Edit: And 007 should be fine for this. There's another thread on here somewhere recently where the 2 mains strains are mentioned (Vermont & something else), but any English style yeast that maintains the malts a little and adds a few esters should be in the ballpark.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (30/5/17)

Ok. I dropped the flaked wheat and removed the cascade.
Ive upped the steep hops. Ill hit half at flameout and half at 80c.


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/5/17)

http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30768


----------



## Thefatdoghead (30/5/17)

Thanks guys. Great article Pratty1. 
Ill post up how I go when shes done. Probably brew it next week.


----------



## captain crumpet (31/5/17)

How long will your flame out hops sit at their temperatures?


----------



## technobabble66 (31/5/17)

Fwiw, this was the Red NEIPA I did a few months ago. Just ignore the grist as its a Red version, but thought you might like to see what someone else tried for the hopping schedule. 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/93648-What-are-you-brewing-in-2017-%3F/page__view__findpost__p__1443543


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/5/17)

if you're doing water additions get your Cl:SO4 ratio up there. ie Cl over 200ppm and S04 to 100-150. the salt smooths out the mouthfeel and balances the bitterness.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (1/6/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Fwiw, this was the Red NEIPA I did a few months ago. Just ignore the grist as its a Red version, but thought you might like to see what someone else tried for the hopping schedule.
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/93648-What-are-you-brewing-in-2017-%3F/page__view__findpost__p__1443543


Nice. Howd it turn out?


----------



## dannymars (1/6/17)

Just pouring my first attempt at this style.... by golly it's juicy.


----------



## technobabble66 (1/6/17)

Gav80 said:


> Nice. Howd it turn out?


Very tasty, but needs further work. Definitely one of my better beers. 
Bit too dark, and I need to work on the "red"/malt aspect a bit more - either get more pure maltiness or more pure caramel. Also, minimize the dry hops exposure as some vegetal aspect came through for the first few weeks, by the time it faded the massive hops aroma and flavour had also faded a bit - probably the consequence of almost all hoppiness coming from dry hopping (205g in 22L!) rather than boil/cubed hops to back the flavour aspect up. The dry hops were in the beer for 6 days. I cc'd overnight on the first day down to ~8*C, and then waited another 5 days before it seemed like the hops had dropped enough to bottle it. In hindsight, 3 days may've been enough to clear it, and this may've avoided the vegetal element coming in. 
Fwiw, for the first few weeks, it looked like a combo of red & green food dye, there were so much hops oils etc in suspension. Basically need a LOT less red depth otherwise you get this murky bloody poo water effect. The face smacking hops aroma and flavour help overcome the appearance but it'd be nice to nail all elements. 
It definitely had a big "juicy" effect. My wife said it "tastes sort of like a combination of pineapple and passionfruit juice". I was very chuffed! though I could also pick up that the vegetal element was spoiling it a little. Bittering level seemed about right for the effect I was hoping for. 




Edit: 15% oats seemed to work well, so happy to stick to roughly that level


----------



## xenon2000 (12/6/17)

I've just jumped on the NEIPA bandwagon myself. I've just added the second dry hop charge and eagerly await kegging day. The smell is divine , and the hydro samples are super juicy and fruity. Originally planned to use El Dorado but had to sub for Azacca , but no regrets. May even be a better choice. 


Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 81.6 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 2 6.8 % 
0.50 kg Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 3 6.8 % 
0.35 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4 4.8 % 
10.00 g Azacca [15.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 5 15.9 IBUs 
10.00 g Citra [12.50 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 6 13.2 IBUs 
10.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.10 %] - First Wort Hop 7 13.9 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
15.00 g Azacca [15.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30. Hop 9 1.7 IBUs 
15.00 g Azacca [15.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20. Hop 10 1.3 IBUs 
15.00 g Citra [12.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 Hop 11 1.1 IBUs 
15.00 g Citra [12.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 Hop 12 1.4 IBUs 
15.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.10 %] - Steep/Whir Hop 13 1.4 IBUs 
15.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.10 %] - Steep/Whir Hop 14 1.1 IBUs 
5.00 g Azacca [15.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 40. Hop 15 0.6 IBUs 
5.00 g Citra [12.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 40.0 Hop 16 0.5 IBUs 
5.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.10 %] - Steep/Whir Hop 17 0.6 IBUs 
1.0 pkg London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) [124 Yeast 18 - 
20.00 g Azacca [15.00 %] - Dry Hop 8.0 Days Hop 19 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Citra [12.50 %] - Dry Hop 8.0 Days Hop 20 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.10 %] - Dry Hop 8. Hop 21 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Azacca [15.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 22 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Citra [12.50 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 23 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [13.10 %] - Dry Hop 4. Hop 24 0.0 IBUs


----------



## Adr_0 (12/6/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30768


That's a great article.

I'm about to do a NE-inspired IPA, though I'm going to have a reasonably solid bitterness and it won't be near 30% oats.

Everything else should be fairly well in line:
-Cl to SO4 approx 180-200 to 100-120
-big addition of high-oil hops during high krausen, then move into a secondary 2-3 days later
-big addition of fruity/tropical dry hop addition
-English yeast
-fairly light malt, some toasted malts

I think I'm going to end up with a juicier DIPA that's potentially slightly hazy rather than a strict NEIPA but hopefully it gives me a taste for it. 

I'm also hesitant to use more than 10% oats because of lautering fears... 

Anyway, we'll see how it turns out.


----------

